# apps d/l



## bbman (Dec 27, 2012)

Recently, a couple of the apps I've downloaded appear as a blank square on my carrousel.
Any thoughts?


----------



## ktylman (Jan 7, 2013)

Are these apps from the Amazon App Store?


----------



## Olmanrivah (Feb 18, 2013)

bbman said:


> Recently, a couple of the apps I've downloaded appear as a blank square on my carrousel.
> Any thoughts?


Might help if you'd give us an example of one or two of these Apps.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Me too! My contacts, a book or two, a Mahjong game, etc. All from the App Store (except the address book, which came with the Kindle). Sometimes they show up briefly with their picture, then disappear into a gray square. (Using my new Kindle Fire HD 7")


Sent from Lucy's iPod Touch 5g


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

This sometimes happens on my (original) Kindle Fire, from time to time.  The picture eventually shows up again, and the app is always there and usable, regardless of whether or not the pic is.  The pic also disappears into a grey square on my apps page as well, not just on the carousel. But the app always still works.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Not sure that should happen though, and I don't really like it. Hoping someone has an answer for this little glitch. 


Sent from Lucy's iPod Touch 5g


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I seem to recall this being reported in the very early days of the original Fire. I think there was an update that fixed it? So maybe the thing to check first is whether you have the latest version of the software:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_k6_updatesi?nodeId=200790620


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I seem to recall this being reported in the very early days of the original Fire. I think there was an update that fixed it? So maybe the thing to check first is whether you have the latest version of the software:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_k6_updatesi?nodeId=200790620


My Kindle Fire HD (that I've had less than a month) is updated. I just checked to make sure.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I had one app that did that, one of the piano apps that I tested a month or so ago.  I got tired of looking at it so I removed it.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I had one app that did that, one of the piano apps that I tested a month or so ago. I got tired of looking at it so I removed it.
> 
> Betsy


Which is a perfectly appropriate response!  If it's something you WANT, though, you could try downloading it again.


----------



## Olmanrivah (Feb 18, 2013)

That is odd.  The only thing I could suggest is resetting your Kindle, but, that would be a last thingy and could be painful . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Which is a perfectly appropriate response!  If it's something you WANT, though, you could try downloading it again.


Exactly, I would try removing and reinstalling the app. If that doesn't work, I'd send feedback into Amazon.

Betsy


----------

